# よう: ないようだ



## fxlle

もし二兄と七弟がいれば、一緒に行くほうがよいに決まっているが、いまはあの女に聞いてみるほか、ゆうべの事件のてがかりはないようだ。

ようを文末で使うのは初めて出会います。
どんな文法ですか？

ご回答をお願いいたします。


----------



## frequency

これはむしろもっぱら文末に使われると思うよ。*～ようだ。～ようです。*って聞いたことないかな？*～みたいだ。～みたいです。*とだいたい同じだよ。
「てがかりはないみたいだ。」「てがかりはないと思われる。」
_不確かな断定の意を表す。断定を避けて，遠まわしに判断を述べる。_ようだよ。



fxlle said:


> 文末で使うのは初めて


*～ように、～ような* だったら、倒置法ではない限り文末に来ない。_時間におくれないように家を出た。_


----------



## Yuuu

英語の"seem"とほぼ同じ意味になると(私は)思います。

「動詞 + よう」なら、
動詞の連体形の後に「よう」を付けるようです。


----------



## frequency

_用言および*助動詞*「れる・られる」「せる・させる」「た」「ない」「ぬ」「たい」「らしい」「ます」などの*連体形*に付くほか，_

これってどういう意味なの？（本当に個人的にわかりません。）


----------



## Flaminius

要するに動詞句の内容にあまり確証を持っていないときにつける語だよね。一定の留保をつけた言表だと思う。


----------



## Yuuu

*助動詞 :*「れる・られる」「せる・させる」「た」「ない」「ぬ」「たい」「らしい」「ます」など
これらの*連体形*に「よう」が付く。その他～

ということかと思ったのですが、「らしい」に「よう」を付けることがあるのかどうか、私には分からないです…(汗)
付けて良いと思いますが、なんだか冗長になる気もします。
(あと実際のところ、連体形と終止形は同じであることが非常に多い気もします)


また別の補足で、英語のseemとは違う意味になる「よう」もあって、そのような場合は「連体形 + よう」にはなりません。
（例）皆で晩御飯を食べよう。(←未然形)


----------



## frequency

Yuuu said:


> （例）皆で晩御飯を食べよう。(←未然形)


その「よう」は「ようだ」と違うよ。
あ、ごめん同じ「よう」だけど使われ方が違うか。


----------



## Flaminius

Yuuu said:


> 「らしい」に「よう」を付けることがあるのかどうか


辞書の説明にある「らしい」は伝聞の意味ではなく「運動選手らしい敏捷な動き」のような類比を示す意味で使われているのではないかと思います。一方、伝聞の「らしい」から派生した「らしいようだ」は、結構古くから観察されます。


> 平造は縁談を承知したらしいような様子で
> 岡本綺堂「平造とお鶴」1990 [1927]​


​21世紀の日本語にも、この「らしいようだ」は少数ながら存在します。ざっと見た感じ、口語的な意識で書かれた文章に多い。冗長表現だというのはその通りで、冗長性は口語の特徴の一つです。


----------



## Schokolade

frequency said:


> その「よう」は「ようだ」と違うよ。


そうですね、別の助動詞ですね。

「皆で晩御飯を食べよう」の「よう」は、意志・推量の助動詞「う・よう」です。未然形に接続します。例：「見よう」「走ろう」「しよう」「静かだろう」「美しかろう」　よう［助動］の意味 - goo国語辞書

今回の「～ないようだ」（無い様だ）は、比況・例示などの助動詞「ようだ（様だ）」です。連体形に接続します。例：「見るようだ」「走るようだ」「するようだ」「静かなようだ」「美しいようだ」　ようだ【様だ】の意味 - goo国語辞書



Yuuu said:


> あと実際のところ、連体形と終止形は同じであることが非常に多い気もします



そうですね、多いですね。そこには「用言および・・・の連体形に」とありますが、そのうち終止形と連体形が違うのは形容動詞（例：「静かだ」-「静かな」）で、形容詞と動詞では同じですね。あと、「ようだ」には接続しませんが形容動詞型助動詞「そうだ」-「そうな」や、今回の質問の「ようだ」-「ような」くらいでしょうか。


----------



## 810senior

多いというより少なくとも現代の日本語で連体形と終止形が異なる動詞は見当たらないんですよね。


----------



## fxlle

frequency said:


> これはむしろもっぱら文末に使われると思うよ。*～ようだ。～ようです。*って聞いたことないかな？*～みたいだ。～みたいです。*とだいたい同じだよ。
> 「てがかりはないみたいだ。」「てがかりはないと思われる。」
> _不確かな断定の意を表す。断定を避けて，遠まわしに判断を述べる。_ようだよ。
> 
> 
> *～ように、～ような* だったら、倒置法ではない限り文末に来ない。_時間におくれないように家を出た。_


回答ありがとうございます。


----------

